# transfert de fichiers mac/pc en wifi



## romm1 (17 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,

je vous soumet mon problème en espérant que quelqu'un veuille bien me répondre!
Voilà j' ai eu quelques soucis ces derniers temps à monter mes volumes du pc vers mon mac via le réseau. Après la MAJ 10.3.9 j'ai eu de nouveau mon dossier MSHOME sur le mac mais quand je transfert ça rame à fond 15 heures pour un fichier de 700 Mo!!!
J'ai donc essayer de passer en ftp et j'ai tout paramétré sur le mac sans problême seulement sur le pc quand je veux me connecter, je rentre l'ip, le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe mais il me dit que le login est incorrect.
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse

Client FTP FileZilla


----------

